# Do You Think A Mouse Can Love You?



## ksaxton

I know this isn't technically about rats, but mice are similar in some ways. I was on a mouse forum that I frequent and someone asked how many mice is it ethically okay to keep. Some people said less than 50, while others said they currently had 100-120 and one user didn't even know exactly how many they had, just that they had nearly 50 boxes. I then asked 

"Question, do breeders who have large numbers of mice interact with them and provide them with lots of stimulation and love? It seems almost impossible to do so when you have so many, how do you guys make sure everyone gets attention?"

someone responded with 

"would you think that love is a requirement for the animals well being? I personally think not,they have each other.I don't love them.I love my dogs and grieve for them when they die exactly as I would a human.I don't feel that love for mice.I care for them as I would any living creature but love,no.I have no doubt that they are not in the least in love with me.I'm bringer of supplies."
 
and I replied with

*"Yes, I would say that love is definitely important. I love my mice, and while I do recognize that they are intelligent but not nearly at the companion level of a dog, I think that they love me too. When one is feeling sick she will reach out and climb on to me and just sit in my shoulder or in my hand and want to be pet. They do have each other for company, but I wouldn't want to be trapped in a room with just my family for the rest of my life and neither would my mice. I think that if you don't love your pet and form a relationship with it, then what's the point in having it? It would just be a waste of money and time if you weren't getting anything out of it."
*
Do you guys believe that love is important for mice? Or do you think that I'm being too idealistic and that mice don't need or want love from their owner?


----------



## RexRat

I love my mice. Even the ones that run away because we have not yet established a relationship have a special role to me! I have a fantastic relationship with one of my mice yet without hesitation I can say that I cherish all of my mice the same. 
I was hesitant about getting mice at first, but I can proudly say that they are a huge reason for my happiness and that if it came down to it, I would do all that I could to ensure their happiness.


----------



## ksaxton

Same here! I love each of them and they bring me happiness because of their little quirks and they're just so cute! I couldn't believe someone would say that  It seems wrong to me to keep an animal and just view yourself as a "bringer of supplies" and believe that there's no reason to seek a relationship with them. A friend pointed out to me once that a pet lives for human interaction and relies on for everything, especially attention. It seems cruel to have an animal and not care for it beyond it's basic needs. Then you might as well get a pet rock instead


----------



## CleverRat

I totally agree with both of you. People love babies just as much as they love adults even though babies aren't as intelligent. So why should you love a dog any more than a mouse? I am not sure if mice can love you (I've never owned one). But from what you said it seems like they definitely look to you for care and protection.


----------



## bloomington bob

Yep - you are a bringer of supplies but much more then that - a supplier of affection - and a companion


----------



## ksaxton

It's horrible that someone would have that mentality. Mice are intelligent creatures and enjoy stimulation and attention 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay

I don't have mice, never have, but yes I do believe that they love and should be loved in return. When someone has animals but no love for them then they shouldn't have them. My views on animals is that they all deserve love, and if we can't give that to them then they should have our respect. Especially animals who are bred for food and for our pets food. Their lives will almost always have a fatale end, no reason to treat them badly before they go.


----------



## ratty_milkshake

I think even if your pet is a snail that you should love it! Why do these people have pets in the first place??? To me this is like people who have dogs but only interact with them when the feed them - the rest of the time the dog is alone in the yard. Just like taking dogs for walks you should play with your rats/mice/whatever.


----------



## ksaxton

The forum this person is on is a fancy mice breeders forum, I'm not a breeder myself but I go there for advice. Most of these breeders breed mice to show them off at mouse shows, it never really occurred to me until now that some of them just see their mice as products that need maintainence. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom

My boyfriend and I used to have mice, and they might not have as much personality and loving for you as a rat, but they do still have a ton of loving and personality for you. =P
We had a mouse named Abigail who loved to cuddle. She loved to be pet in a certain spot on her belly right infront of her back leg. It was her favorite thing in the world. She also loved cherrios and ice cream cones.


----------



## imfine_thx

I used to own a mouse. It wasn't mine but my step sisters. She treated it like it was nothing and it became aggressive. In the short time that she became mine, she was a sweet heart. I think the affection and feeling towards the animals you have helps them return those feelings. My rat, Duck, is and has always been terrified of humans. Even though I feed and nurture her as much as I can, she is skittish. But I love her so much regardless of lack of kisses. Lol


----------



## ratbasket

So far as I can tell my mouse loves me, and I definitely love her, she likes to sit with me while I do my Latin homework.


----------



## Rat Daddy

Some people raise livestock, others have pets...

And yes, I think a mouse can love you...


----------



## Charlottesmom

I sure love Mocha my little male mousie that we brought home last week. He seems to be warming up to me too, he is extreamly shy but holy moly is he a cutie. We're working on our relationship slowly, building up the trust, I may never be able to hold him but that is fine, I will sit and talk to him whenever he wants. He's also a stinker but that just goes with males and was expected.


----------

